# Post your betta tank



## jncme (May 29, 2012)

5g chi


----------



## Drema (May 17, 2011)

not a nano tank, but my betta seems to love alot of floating plants. He rests in them and hunts in them.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Drema said:


>


Awesome tank!

Here's my 5.5 Meta


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

my 5.5 barracks:









dont worry, with 3 filter, each with biomedia, filter pads, and carbon, and 50% weekly water changes, the water is very clean, and the bettas healthy.
here is a link to the journal if anyone is interested: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=174576


----------



## Rich Guano (Jan 19, 2012)

The betta really is the coolest fish. Here is my 6.6 gallon bookshelf.


----------



## TheBettaMaster (Feb 28, 2010)

If I had things my way, rainbow gravel would not be tolerated ANYWHERE. Set her straight pageerror!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Here is mine not the greatest picture because I used my cell phone and I had just did a water change so bubble were everywhere.


----------



## 50089 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've had my Betta in a 5 gal Chi since I got him about 5 months ago but he's growing fast and he started to look cramped in there so this weekend he was upgraded to a 10 gal half-moon.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

My 5 gallon


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

Ozydego said:


> My 5 gallon


Ozydego, what kind of tank is that? i really like it


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's mine, it's a 7.5g. I replanted it just about a week or two ago, so it still needs to fill in.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Home to my young giant PK








marbled delta on the left, blue dragon HMPK on the right


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I got it for $30 at a meijers store... Just a no name tank, but the two front corners are bowed and the back two have really good silicone lines. Everything else was pieced together for it.


----------



## atomicjade (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's my little guy:










It's to be a surprise, but I'm going to upgrade him to the Fluval 5g. Betta's really are the coolest fish, this one is by far my favorite! So much personality.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Jethro with food in his mouth


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

6.6 Petco Bookshelf tank. Sadly Mortimer the betta is battling nasty fin rot right now ): The plants are doing way better than he is.


----------



## pageerror404 (Oct 11, 2011)

atomicjade said:


> Here's my little guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that light? I can't find one like it anywhere.


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

2 gallon jar


View attachment 51677


2.5 gallon Perfecto tank


View attachment 51678


----------



## In2wishin (Aug 10, 2011)

My 1.5 gallon beverage server (makes water changes really easy)










Yuki the betta in it:









My 1.5 g at work with Amazon the betta:


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

WallaceGrover said:


>


awesome!


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> awesome!


Thanks! Unfortunately he died last year and I decided to redo the tank


----------

